# How far in advance do you book your trips? (Niseko)



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I'm on Orbitz.com now trying to check out prices for a Niseko trip for late february of 2017 and I'm seeing that the resorts are already 95% fully booked! :surprise:

How far in advance do you guys book these trips? I checked on whistler too just to see and it's the same. I wouldn't even know how to book more than a year in advance. Is there a trick to it?

Also... how late into the year do you guys think Niseko will be good? there's a $100/day difference between late feb and early march.

EDIT: I tried to search for this on the forum but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Booking websites will show that they're booked, but it's just a default!!!!!

Try around June/July/August, or pump out emails to the local wholesalers such as HT Properties, Ski Japan, Niseko Holidays, etc!!!!!

2nd week January to 3rd February is pretty much pow time, but as the case anywhere there's no set guarantee!!!!!


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I've been looking to book something now myself but I still can't decide where to go. Hokkaido seems like a safer bet for good snow but with more crowds. Then there is the travel through Niigata, Yamagata and Aomori option visiting some of the less crowded places.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

To answer your question though, for our trip to Hakuba last year I booked our accommodation and flights in May as the lodge we wanted to stay in was filling up, flights get more expensive with time too.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

JDA said:


> To answer your question though, for our trip to Hakuba last year I booked our accommodation and flights in May as the lodge we wanted to stay in was filling up, flights get more expensive with time too.


COol that's exactly what I wanted to know.

I'm going to "lock" the group of people going at the end of march. 

I just booked a 6 bed house on Air BNB for $2800 for a week. Pretty excited. Can't buy the airline tickets yet.

I really need to get a passport lol.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

So, i am going up this weekend to Hokkaido, and we started looking at tours about 10 days ago (package deals heading to Hokkaido from Tokyo with airfares and accommodation). But, we are staying in Sapporo, and only for 4 days

When we were still deciding what to do a friend said to look at Loading for accommodation but i always get suspicious of sites with non-standard (i.e. 'cc') domains. It seemed to show a lot of available accommodation even for this weekend though.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Japanese tour agents won't start selling packages until september-october for December........the foreign/english websites for Niseko will always say they are filling up......its mostly BS. They hold back a lot beds for the domestic market as well. 

As to how Niseko will be.......it usually is awesome but it can also be shitty due to it being spring time. Last weekend for example it was nuking and -15 in Hokkaido, this weekend its going to be +5 with a posibillity of some rain (lets hope not).


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

OP is looking at 2017!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> COol that's exactly what I wanted to know.
> 
> I'm going to "lock" the group of people going at the end of march.
> 
> ...


End of march can be pretty much a huge gamble!!!!! And if only for 1 week, you're gonna be damn lucky to get the goods!!!!! 

Havin said that, it'll still be fun, and sooooo uncrowded!!!!!

Start lookin at flights around 330 days out from your departure date, as these will most likely be the best prices!!!!! (*Subject to exchange rate and oil price fluctuations)


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> OP is looking at 2017!!!!!



yeah I know (assuming you're replying to me)


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> End of march can be pretty much a huge gamble!!!!! And if only for 1 week, you're gonna be damn lucky to get the goods!!!!!
> 
> Havin said that, it'll still be fun, and sooooo uncrowded!!!!!
> 
> Start lookin at flights around 330 days out from your departure date, as these will most likely be the best prices!!!!! (*Subject to exchange rate and oil price fluctuations)


I ended up booking feb 22 - march 1


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I ended up booking feb 22 - march 1


Sweet. Flights or accommodation? If the later, where are you staying?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I ended up booking feb 22 - march 1


1 week can be very hit and miss, and even more toward the later part of the peak period!!!!! 

I just spent 2 weeks early February in the Niseko area, and there was a warm period that saw 3 days of sun, followed by 2 days of rain, then it started to snow again but took at least 3 days to get a decent reset!!!!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Sweet. Flights or accommodation? If the later, where are you staying?


No flights yet but I booked a cabin over AirBnB about ten minutes away from the niseko mountain resort. 



Mizu Kuma said:


> 1 week can be very hit and miss, and even more toward the later part of the peak period!!!!!
> 
> I just spent 2 weeks early February in the Niseko area, and there was a warm period that saw 3 days of sun, followed by 2 days of rain, then it started to snow again but took at least 3 days to get a decent reset!!!!!


I'll be going with 3-4 other snowboarders but also our girlfriends. We're going to spend 6 days in Hokkaido then take the new bullet train to Tokyo and explore Japan. I've never been to Japan before... I'm actually really excited to see the countryside. 

We all work in finance / sales so we can take some time off and be OK, but too much time off and I might lose some momentum on closing the deals I need to close to pay for future trips. I can't sit on the sidelines for too long. two weeks is the max we can do. But of weather changes around then maybe we can do Tokyo before Hokkaido rather than after.

I also plan to ski it. I haven't skied since this December but I have some sick powder skis that I really want to take out in niseko. I feel much more comfortable in trees on skis and I definitely want to get some tree runs in . 

Sooo


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, I'll leave it at that then!!!!!


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

You know that the bullet train only goes to Hakodate….right? Its nowhere near Niseko or Sapporo and won't be for the best part of 15 years. Hakodate is pretty far away from Niseko by public transport…….it'll take you a whole day to get from Niseko area to Tokyo by train, by the time you factor in transfers and getting to and from hotels etc. It takes about 3-4 hours by train from the Niseko area to hakodate, then the shinkansen will take another another 4 hours. I suppose it'll be a nice journey though, the shink is very comfortable and its nice watching the world whizz by.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tubby Beaver said:


> You know that the bullet train only goes to Hakodate….right? Its nowhere near Niseko or Sapporo and won't be for the best part of 15 years. Hakodate is pretty far away from Niseko by public transport…….it'll take you a whole day to get from Niseko area to Tokyo by train, by the time you factor in transfers and getting to and from hotels etc. It takes about 3-4 hours by train from the Niseko area to hakodate, then the shinkansen will take another another 4 hours. I suppose it'll be a nice journey though, the stink is very comfortable and its nice watching the world whizz by.


^^^ That. Almost always better to fly between Honshuu and Hokkaidou (esp for Niseko area).


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tubby Beaver said:


> You know that the bullet train only goes to Hakodate….right? Its nowhere near Niseko or Sapporo and won't be for the best part of 15 years. Hakodate is pretty far away from Niseko by public transport…….it'll take you a whole day to get from Niseko area to Tokyo by train, by the time you factor in transfers and getting to and from hotels etc. It takes about 3-4 hours by train from the Niseko area to hakodate, then the shinkansen will take another another 4 hours. I suppose it'll be a nice journey though, the stink is very comfortable and its nice watching the world whizz by.


We'll probably take a regular train to whereever the bullet train starts. Theres a special train pass that's new that allows travel to all those places. The gf is organizing it all and shes been a few times.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

for foreign tourists there is the JR pass….its not new….but it will include all JR travel on shinkansen's and local trains. Just a head's up as to times tho and the fact that the shink doesn't go all the way up to Niseko or Sapporo. It'll be a nice journey though I imagine


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The JR Pass will cost more than the one way fare to Tokyo!!!!! And double that of a bus/air/bus transfer!!!!! 

And it'll take 10+ Hours with at least 6 changes!!!!! 

The scenery whilst nice, will soon get pretty mundane after the first couple hours and changes!!!!! 

I'd rather smack myself in the head with a lump of wood!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> ^^^ That. Almost always better to fly between Honshuu and Hokkaidou (esp for Niseko area).


Prob worth it from Northern Honshu, but from Tokyo the rail option doesn't even come into play!!!!! Even when the Shinkansen gets to Kutchan!!!!! 

And Central Hokkaido, rail option would be even worse!!!!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tubby Beaver said:


> for foreign tourists there is the JR pass….its not new….but it will include all JR travel on shinkansen's and local trains. Just a head's up as to times tho and the fact that the shink doesn't go all the way up to Niseko or Sapporo. It'll be a nice journey though I imagine


My GF said that they were expanding it this summer to include Sapporo and that there would be a station we could get on that's only 15 min drive from Niseko. Not sure if she's correct though... lol.

THanks for the heads up guys. I'll have to double check all of her work... It seems I can't outsource anything these days lol.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> My GF said that they were expanding it this summer to include Sapporo and that there would be a station we could get on that's only 15 min drive from Niseko. Not sure if she's correct though... lol.
> 
> THanks for the heads up guys. I'll have to double check all of her work... It seems I can't outsource anything these days lol.


The section to Hakodate (actually to Hakodate-Hokuto - which is far outside of Hakodate itself) will open in ~3 weeks/at the end of March. Hakodate is on the southern tip of Hokkaidou and it is still almost 200km from there to Niseko (let alone to Sapporo).

The section to Sapporo (which included the stop in Kutchan, near Niseko) is only scheduled to open in 2030 - there should definitely still be accommodation available for that at this point lol


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> The section to Hakodate (actually to Hakodate-Hokuto - which is far outside of Hakodate itself) will open in ~3 weeks/at the end of March. Hakodate is on the southern tip of Hokkaidou and it is still almost 200km from there to Niseko (let alone to Sapporo).
> 
> The section to Sapporo (which included the stop in Kutchan, near Niseko) is only scheduled to open in 2030 - there should definitely still be accommodation available for that at this point lol


ok shit that's exactly what she was talking about (kutchan). 

How easy would it be for someone to get a japanese driver's license? Does the international driver's license thing cover it?

I didn't want to take a two hour cab north to Sapporo just to then fly out of sapporo and head south to Tokyo... but I don't want to spend a full day traveling either. Although getting drunk on a train through japan does sound pretty fun...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> ok shit that's exactly what she was talking about (kutchan).
> 
> How easy would it be for someone to get a japanese driver's license? Does the international driver's license thing cover it?
> 
> I didn't want to take a two hour cab north to Sapporo just to then fly out of sapporo and head south to Tokyo... but I don't want to spend a full day traveling either. Although getting drunk on a train through japan does sound pretty fun...


You just need the international driving permit from AAA (or equivalent in other countries) to rent a car in Japan.

For the transfer from Sapporo airport to Niseko, the rental car is not a huge benefit: The drive is a bit faster if you know what you are doing and not stopping to take a break, but you need to drag all your luggage to the rental place (5-10 min shuttle ride away), do the paperwork, load the car, etc. before you get on the way. 

However, having a car is great around Niseko to get to the different parts of the mountain, to places to eat, onsen, etc. We always have a car when we go to Niseko for more than 2-3 days.
Rates for a car should be JPY7-12k/day depending on size. You can get cheaper, but may be without AWD, etc.

Where exactly are you staying? You may even want the car just to get to the slopes...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I didn't want to take a two hour cab north to Sapporo just to then fly out of sapporo and head south to Tokyo... but I don't want to spend a full day traveling either. Although getting drunk on a train through japan does sound pretty fun...


And just for some perspective:
- Niseko is *west* of Sapporo - about 100km.
- Toukyou is a good 800km south of both Sapporo and Niseko.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> ok shit that's exactly what she was talking about (kutchan).
> 
> How easy would it be for someone to get a japanese driver's license? Does the international driver's license thing cover it?
> 
> I didn't want to take a two hour cab north to Sapporo just to then fly out of sapporo and head south to Tokyo... but I don't want to spend a full day traveling either. Although getting drunk on a train through japan does sound pretty fun...


There's a few bus companies that do transfers from the resort's "Welcome Center", to the airport!!!!! Chitose is where the airport is, not Saporro itself!!!!! 

Then grab a "Yokoso" air ticket into Haneda airport in Tokyo!!!!! 

Pre book both bus and air!!!!! 

It's the best way to get from Niseko to Tokyo, hands down!!!!!

Also, if you're staying in Tokyo for at least 3 days, Takkyubin your boards/etc to the airport of your departure to save lugging your gear around!!!!! Your accomodation contact/concierge will be able to organise this, or you can do it at Chitose Airport!!!!! (Look for the Black Cat)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> There's a few bus companies that do transfers from the resort's "Welcome Center", to the airport!!!!! Chitose is where the airport is, not Saporro itself!!!!!
> 
> Then grab a "Yokoso" air ticket into Haneda airport in Tokyo!!!!!
> 
> ...


^^^ pretty much all that. Might not even need that much time for the Takkyubin: If handed over at the airport before noon it typically gets to Tokyo the next day, worst case the day after that.
If posting it at the resort add 1 more day.

Again, I drive between Sapporo/Chitose and Niseko but that is purely to have the car there not because it is advantageous for the transfer (it is not, as explained above).


----------

